# ORIGIN ?????



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyone been to the origin clinic what happens first visit and how long till treatment starts??


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi there

I am attending Origin and have just made it to frozen embryo transfer last Thursday.  I have been really impressed by them so far, although ask me again in a fortnight when I get my result!!

When we attended Origin for the first time, we had to complete loads of paperwork, and practically signed our lives away.  They then run through the process with you and send you home with a little bag of drugs, needles, pessaries.. the lot!  You will be asked to phone them when AF arrives, at which point they will confirm when you start to down reg by taking either nasal sprays or injections. After you down reg for a few weeks you will get a scan to see if your ovaries are inactive, and at that point you will start to take more medication to make all the eggs!  After a few weeks of that you will get another scan, and assuming you have enough follicles they will confirm your date for egg collection.  From memory, it is about 3 days after that before you get the embryos put back.

Hope that has helped, and all the very best for your appointment!


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Jomag  
Do you at the drugs at the first app  It sounds like you dont have to wait much (thats the way i like it)lol   Its the waiting that depresses me so thats good to here. How long do you think the first app will take  Sorry for all the Questions but it makes me feel alot better when i know what to expect   
I hope you get your   and   Hope everything goes well


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

I know what you mean.  The waiting is the worst part, but you will get periods of excitment once you get the ball rolling.  I remember how happy I felt when I walked out of that clinic with my little purple bag filled with drugs, injections, pessaries and needles - I finally felt like I was making progress.

It is funny how my first appointment was such a big deal to me back in September, and now I can hardly remember much about it.  I do remember that it took quite a while.  They will do a urine test on you to check that you aren't pregnant (ironic, I know!) then they get you both to sign loads of papers.  They explain the whole process and show you how to use your drugs.  I think we were in with the nurse for about half an hour and then we both had to get our bloods taken for HIV and hepatitis!  Then we just had to go home and hope my AF wouldnt take too long to come, as they need to start so many days after that.  I can't remember how long.

Then all the fun and games begin when you start your nasal sprays or injections.  They basically stop your body making oestrogen and bring you to menopause over the period of a few weeks.  I found at the end of it I was completely wrecked, and my skin and hair were really unmanageable - not my finest few weeks on the looks department!  However, not everyone is affected in the same way, and no matter how I felt I was always just glad to be at least doing something!

Let me know how you get on with it all, I hope its a good experience for you, with a BFP at the end of it!

Jo x


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers hun for all that feel alot better    thats give me all the imformation i need 
My app is on the 19 of march and i will be on day three of my period ,hope i wont have to wait till next month 
That would really get me down  
What are we like lol
Looking forward to taking drugs and have to have injections everyday  
Us women go through hell lol


----------

